# vermilion river chrome



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Been fishing in the vermilion on that big back bend hole in mill hollow for about 15 years now. 10 years ago i remember it was all day non stop action in september-november! Seems like when i go anymore the river is very finicky, some days i think they just sit and stare at the bait. Then someone walks in and throws in your same rig and pulls one out!!

could this have anything to do with them stocking more fall run strains a while back and most of the stocking now are spring run strains?

Anyone else have this issue in vermilion??


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

A little of both. the runs over the last few years havent been as strong as they were. its still easy fishing, but unless you find a pod of em, the days of dozens of fish an outing are gone. which suits me fine.


----------



## Sheitown (May 10, 2004)

The Manistee strain has ruined the vermilion. That river used to fish from October to late april. A 7 month fishery, and now has been reduced to a slow 6 week fishery that Is extremely finicky. I understand the return rate is better for the Manistee strain, but if you fish the vermilion only, your ohio steelhead fishing has decreased. I did better when they only stocked Londons in the other four rivers.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't know what i'm doing wrong in the vermilion

The hole i fish at is in bacon woods and you park in that back lot and hike through the woods and it comes out to a huge bend in the river, there is a high wall and right in front of it a 15' trench that has been there throughout all the river changing so i know its carved into the stone and i know they lay in that trench

i usually use braided spiderwire with a 6' fluro leader 
7' ugly stik
i use shot to retard the drift, and i clear stealth bobber.
Then i put on either spawn sacks or wax worms


Maybe i need to try a different spot in the river? or maybe a new river all together

Anyone got any tips or tricks?


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Sheitown said:


> The Manistee strain has ruined the vermilion. That river used to fish from October to late april. A 7 month fishery, and now has been reduced to a slow 6 week fishery that Is extremely finicky. I understand the return rate is better for the Manistee strain, but if you fish the vermilion only, your ohio steelhead fishing has decreased. I did better when they only stocked Londons in the other four rivers.


6 week fishery............... Bahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

tehsavage said:


> I don't know what i'm doing wrong in the vermilion
> 
> The hole i fish at is in bacon woods and you park in that back lot and hike through the woods and it comes out to a huge bend in the river, there is a high wall and right in front of it a 15' trench that has been there throughout all the river changing so i know its carved into the stone and i know they lay in that trench
> 
> ...


Try different spots. The only way I catch fish on that river is by doing a LOT of walking.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Just stick to fishing perch spreaders with squidwigglers, you'll crush em...or just fish the rocky, yeah just fish the rocky. way more fish there.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

So 2 questions, really? Perch spreaders? How do you keep it suspended. Never heard of that and also what are squidwigglers?


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

tehsavage said:


> So 2 questions, really? Perch spreaders? How do you keep it suspended. Never heard of that and also what are squidwigglers?


He's giving you some alternate methods that only someone with absolutely no clue would ever use.

However, the Rocky does get a lot more fish.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL ok figured as much.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I've fished the V long enough and hard enough over the past few years to know the Manistees also destroyed the fishery. The Londons that show up there in September are nice sized but by golly they're gone after November. 

I ususually head to Emerald Necklace Marina on the Rock after that and have a great time catching the manistees


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

also i never catch any Londons


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

tehsavage said:


> I don't know what i'm doing wrong in the vermilion
> 
> The hole i fish at is in bacon woods and you park in that back lot and hike through the woods and it comes out to a huge bend in the river, there is a high wall and right in front of it a 15' trench that has been there throughout all the river changing so i know its carved into the stone and i know they lay in that trench
> 
> ...




I havent had any luck in the v either , even though I stood and watched Lundfish easily catch a few right in front of me and as near as I can tell I did everything he did. But I think this year will be different , I cant get there very often so its taken some time to learn , but I think with some patience I can start catching a few. What surprised me is seeing fish caught in there where i didnt think they would be , places I probably would have passed up unless I had a chance to see fish actually taken from there and i had to change the way I was thinking. Im a newbie and cant offer any advice but I have atleast seen how you can drift through a spot like 100 times without any interest at all making you think theres nothing in there , but drift 101 can put a fish on the line. So this proves atleast to me what everyone says about how you got to get it right under their nose for them to take it or you can fish all day in a pool full of steelies and never even know they were there.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Fishman said:


> I've fished the V long enough and hard enough over the past few years to know the Manistees also destroyed the fishery. The Londons that show up there in September are nice sized but by golly they're gone after November.
> 
> I ususually head to Emerald Necklace Marina on the Rock after that and have a great time catching the manistees


So 2 questions. 

Do you think there is still a considerable amount of londons running up the vermilion? or is the population of londons depleted. I read the last london stocking was 1998. 

And also, can you elaborate on how the manistees destroyed the fishery? i've heard a lot of people say it i guess i dont understand how they did.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

tehsavage said:


> So 2 questions.
> 
> Do you think there is still a considerable amount of londons running up the vermilion? or is the population of londons depleted. I read the last london stocking was 1998


No, yes, and yes(well, I'm not completely sure on the year...)


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

tehsavage said:


> So 2 questions.
> 
> Do you think there is still a considerable amount of londons running up the vermilion? or is the population of londons depleted. I read the last london stocking was 1998.
> 
> And also, can you elaborate on how the manistees destroyed the fishery? i've heard a lot of people say it i guess i dont understand how they did.


There are probably not any or very little Londons to be caught. There is a slim possibility that some have reproduced in the wild in some of the very few spring creeks that we have. There are some in Canada as well where some could reproduce and make their way here. I find it probably impossible that anyone would know if they caught a London or not. Also, if they are wild I'm sure they've evolved by now to be nothing like the original stocker.

Guys don't like the Manistee strain because the primary push is in the Spring. Spring is the worse time to fish for chrome IMO. They come in one day and are gone the next because of OH's warm water.

IMO we need Fall, Winter, and Spring run fish. PA has a nice strain of Fall run. MI has some winter run as well. To put all of the effort to a spring run fish is a joke for OH. Apparently the DNR knows more than me though. I only fish for them like breathing.


----------

